

The TED Conference - bra-ket
http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2010/09/08/134-the-ted-conference/

======
msoad
I like it when I recognize all informations of the person I'm discussing with
is coming from a TED talk that I already watched. (In certain field)

